# Setting up wifi for alliance broadband cable connection(kolkata)



## dipanjanray (May 14, 2013)

I badly need to setup a wifi connection in my home.I am using alliance broadband cable connection(kolkata).Could anyone please help me with the configuration steps(whether its possible),which modems can I go for and what else will I have to modify.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2013)

for cable broadband connections you simply need a router.read the instruction manual(paper/pdf) & you should be able to do it yourself as it is a simple procedure.my suggestion for wifi router is:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
tp-link products on flipkart are overpriced so you should be able to find this model cheaper in local market of kolkata(chandni market i think & some major shops are MDcomputers,vedanta etc).


----------



## masterkd (May 16, 2013)

Buy the modem suggested by Whitestar, Go to router settings using 192.168.0.1 (default username and password is admin).
Follow the below screenshot and provide the details.
*img825.imageshack.us/img825/7951/routersettings.jpg

Clone mac as as in below screenshot.
*img5.imageshack.us/img5/7951/routersettings.jpg

Restart your router and you are done.


----------



## dipanjanray (May 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> for cable broadband connections you simply need a router.read the instruction manual(paper/pdf) & you should be able to do it yourself as it is a simple procedure.my suggestion for wifi router is:
> TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> tp-link products on flipkart are overpriced so you should be able to find this model cheaper in local market of kolkata(chandni market i think & some major shops are MDcomputers,vedanta etc).



will this one work too?
Cisco Linksys E900 Wireless-N300 Router - Cisco Linksys: Flipkart.com


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 16, 2013)

At the same time inside the WPS setting,the *WPS status*  should be *disabled* for enhanced and better security.

Your WPA/WPA2 settings should have a password of more(*MIXTURE*)  than *20 characters+symbols+numbers*(RECOMMENDED: FOR THE BEST POSSIBLE SECURITY) of your choice...


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2013)

dipanjanray said:


> will this one work too?
> Cisco Linksys E900 Wireless-N300 Router - Cisco Linksys: Flipkart.com


Did it work?

Wanted to know your feedback,brother.


----------



## dipanjanray (May 19, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Did it work?
> 
> Wanted to know your feedback,brother.



I will start once my exams get over.


----------



## Prince666 (Aug 18, 2013)

masterkd said:


> Buy the modem suggested by Whitestar, Go to router settings using 192.168.0.1 (default username and password is admin).
> Follow the below screenshot and provide the details.
> *img825.imageshack.us/img825/7951/routersettings.jpg
> 
> ...



Can I simply use DIGISOL DG-WA3000N access point to create a wifi network without any additional routers etc.?


----------



## Prince666 (Aug 18, 2013)

masterkd said:


> Buy the modem suggested by Whitestar, Go to router settings using 192.168.0.1 (default username and password is admin).
> Follow the below screenshot and provide the details.
> *img825.imageshack.us/img825/7951/routersettings.jpg
> 
> ...



Can i use an access point DIGISOL DG-WA3000N instead of a router?


----------



## Amithansda (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, I am using an Asus RT-N10LX router, I got a net connection from Aliance over static IP and I have to authenticate via their web portal.

I have set up the static IP, DNS, Gateway,Subnet Mask on my router, and also successfully set the connection. Now, I can connect the mobile device by connecting to the WiFi, Opening the Aliance web portal and log in, Minimize the tab and Work in other tab.


But, the problem is, After sometimes the net connection gets disconnected,(but the Wifi Signal still remains), I have to again log in that Web portal(From mobile browser) and again give user name and password. This has been a serious PITA. Can anybody give a solution?


----------



## allindiatech14 (May 28, 2014)

Buy a Wireless Fidelity(WIFI) router

Go to Control Panel-Network and Internet-Network and Sharing Center-Change adapter settings(on the left)-RIGHT CLICK on the LOCAL AREA CONNECTION-Select IPV4 settings and CLICK on PROPERTIES

COPY THE INFORMATION

Open any web browser(eg. IE)
Type "192.168.1.1"
Type the default USER NAME and PASSWORD given with the router(usually it is "admin" in both the fields)
Go to Quick Start
Select your TIME ZONE
Select "Static IP"

PASTE the information in the required fields and click OK

OPEN another TAB and go to www.google.com
The ALLIANCE WEB PORTAL will appear
LOG IN and there should be "MY ACCOUNT". GO THERE and SET THE INTERNET CONNECTIVITY DURATION
Now your INTERNET WILL NEVER GET DISCONNECTED


ENJOY:>


----------



## sanjaybiswal01 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm facing same issue i've taken this model from TP LINK yesterday.
TP-Link 300 Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR841N)

I'm using alliance internet broadband. I'm incapable to configure this device. can anyone suggest me how to configure this device with screen-shot where easy to understand.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2016)

*www.digit.in/forum/networking/191629-wifi-setup-buying-cable-internet-post2228938.html#post2228938
*i.imgur.com/JPDf7PN.png


fill in the details as provided by alliance.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 22, 2016)

i recently got a no-FUP Meghbela broadband connection at my home in Kolkata. And i got a Netgear WNR614 router for the same. 

Meghbela internet requires me to log in with a userID and pwd, and has assigned me a static IP. Once logged in, each session alsts around 24hrs approximately. 

This connection is for my parents. Hence I want it to be hassle free. I would like the router to log in to the internet connection by itself, and if possible, keep the session alive for 24x7.

Is there any way to achieve this in the setup for the router?
I dont see any field for password here:

*support1.gearguy.com/useruploads/images/fixed.png

PS: I follow the steps outlined in this guide when i want to setup a router: How to configure a NETGEAR DSL gateway for Internet connection with Smart Wizard | Answer | NETGEAR Suppor


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2016)

If login is through a web portal then it is not possible to do it within router unless using some script within a custom firmware.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 23, 2016)

I see. 

yes it is through a web portal. 

thanks!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 23, 2016)

I am taking Alliance Broadband Service "PREFERRED+" Plan from November 2016 onwards.
Can I use the TP-Link TD W8901N modem router for wifi(creating hotspot in my home) networks?
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] any ideas ,Friend?

Others are also welcomed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes,but configuring it will be a bit complex compared to "only router"(like tplink 841n).Also if web login is present then one has to use a device(pc/laptop/mobile) to login as this process can not be automated by modem/router.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 23, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,but configuring it will be a bit complex compared to "only router"(like tplink 841n).Also if web login is present then one has to use a device(pc/laptop/mobile) to login as this process can not be automated by modem/router.


Thank You very much,Friend.
Well in that case I also do have a TP-Link TL-WR740N *router only*,which could also be much easier to configure as per your info.
Will the guidelines and steps as mentioned some previous threads back suffice my needs?


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2016)

if you ask alliance broadband people that, you want auto login, i.e. u dont want to log in each time through the web page.,then they will set your connection that way. you will just have to switch on the modem, it will connect to the server and that all.

but as u get it, it could be a security risk, as anyone can turn on the internet from your modem.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 23, 2016)

icebags said:


> if you ask alliance broadband people that, you want auto login, i.e. u dont want to log in each time through the web page.,then they will set your connection that way. you will just have to switch on the modem, it will connect to the server and that all.
> 
> but as u get it, it could be a security risk, *as anyone can turn on the internet from your modem*.


That is indeed a grave security and privacy risk.
Thank You Friend for more clarification and info.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 25, 2016)

icebags said:


> if you ask alliance broadband people that, you want auto login, i.e. u dont want to log in each time through the web page.,then they will set your connection that way. you will just have to switch on the modem, it will connect to the server and that all.
> 
> but as u get it, it could be a security risk, as anyone can turn on the internet from your modem.





kg11sgbg said:


> That is indeed a grave security and privacy risk.
> Thank You Friend for more clarification and info.



just for the sake of a constructive argument, that would be a security risk only if they have a wired connection with the router/ISP Cat6 cable. 
That is obviously after assuming that you have a fairly difficult WiFi password. and you would have to have your laptop secured with a password so he/she would have his/her own laptop to go for the wired connection..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2016)

As long as wifi security is good there is no need for concern even if router automatically connects to isp.Nobody is going to physically connect a laptop in some stranger's home & if it is some friend/relative you are not going to say no anyway.On the other hand if wifi security is weak(easy password,not using WPA2 etc) then it doesn't matter if web login is there or not.


----------



## icebags (Nov 4, 2016)

may be his college mates will come with a cable, connect to the router, and will download bahubilli 2 from forbidden tidal sites, when he goes to the bathroom for a shower.


----------



## dissel (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello Experts can I ask one question here,

Couple of months back I found some phone name appeared under Windows Network (Windows 10) section when I'm using the Home Boradband - Like Brand from Gionee / Micromax etc etc at Evening / Night...which none of our family members owned and None of my friends/relatives came or used my broadband connection ever.

Is that mean - Those are from outside who hacked my Home Wi-Fi and used my BB ? During that time I checked to the Router (Asus Router) Client Page and all device listed there are known to us as well as no suspicious activity. 

Yes - I used complicated Password as well as Highest Stranded Password encryption such as WPA2 / PSK etc etc @ Router.

What are those ? Is there a feature Win 10 can discover the other unknown Wi-Fi device located near by.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2016)

I am not sure but there are some P2P features in win 10 like sharing of windows updates which is enabled by default sometimes.As long as no unknown device is being listed in router it should be fine.


----------

